

Doorway to Blame for Room Amnesia - yariang
http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=doorway-to-blame-for-room-amnesia-11-11-30

======
dangrossman
Previous submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3260250>

------
jtchang
Heated argument? Just walk into another room and suddenly everything will go
back into perspective. Happens all the time.

------
kghose
I wonder if you can achieve the same effect by changing the room decor. We
know that in Rat and Mouse hippocampus this resets some of the machinery for
encoding space.

The walking through a doorway back to the orginal room is not as neat a
control since you must pass through a different room (a reset) before coming
back.

------
itmag
I find this kind of embodied cognition fascinating. Feng shui, anyone?

What are some good reading tips in this area?

